# Tour (HH): 28.09. Feierabend-crusing im Alstertal



## Rabbit (26. September 2001)

*Termin:*
Freitag, 28.09.2001, 16:30 Uhr
*Treffpunkt:*
S-Bahn Poppenbüttel
*Details:*
ca. 2 Std. lockeres cruisen durchs Alstertal

Hi HH-Bikers,

wie wär's mit 'ner schönen Feierabendstour durch's Alstertal?
Sozusagen als Aufwärmtraining für die Deistertour am Sonntag 

@gageC: Ist der Treffpunkt korrekt oder schlägst Du einen anderen vor?


----------



## Bischi (26. September 2001)

...dann könnte ich nopch ein paar minuten früher da sein .

Ich grübel grad wie ich Cheffe klarmache, dass ich früher losmuss   *grübelgrübel*

mfg, Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (26. September 2001)

Hm, wusste gar nicht, daß Fuhlsbüttel jetzt auch schon einen *S-Bahn*-Anschluß hat!
Dann sollten die vom HVV mal schleunigst ihren Plan aktualisieren! 
Und Cheffe kannst ja deine Handynummer geben und ihm sagen, daß wir ja gleich um der Ecke biken. Kann sich also im Ernstfall höchstens um 30 min. handeln, bis Du wieder da bist


----------



## gage_ (26. September 2001)

Hey Rabbit ...

.. das mit dem "lockeren Cruisen" glaubst Du doch selbst nicht, oder? 

Als Treffpunkte haben wir prinzipiell drei Optionen, je nachdem was fuer eine Tour man haben moechte. Ich bin flexibel, sucht es Euch aus:

1. S-Poppenbuettel (Ende S1/S11):

Treffpunkt:

Mir ist nicht gelaeufig, wie es vor-Ort bei der S-Poppenbuettel aussieht. Wenn es da mehrere Ausgaenge gibt, dann sollte man sich auf der Westseite, d.h. in Fahrtrichtung (von der Innenstadt gesehen) links davon treffen.

Tour:

Von der S-Bahn faehrt man noch um zwei Ecken, und gelangt direkt bei der Schleuse auf den Alsterwanderweg. Es handelt sich dabei um das letzte Stueck "zivilisierten Wanderweges", d.h. Wanderer umfassen Leute mit normalem Schuhwerk, Oma und Opa die effektiv die ganze Breite des Weges in Anspruch nehmen.  Die Strecke ist aeusserst malerisch (Mellingsburger Schleuse, Rodenbeker Quellental), wenig anspruchsvoll.

2. U-Ohlstedt (Ende U1):

Treffpunkt:

Mir ist auch nicht gelaeufig, wie es vor-Ort bei der U-Ohlstedt aussieht. Wenn es da mehrere Ausgaenge gibt, dann sollte man sich auf der Westseite, d.h. in Fahrtrichtung (von der Innenstadt gesehen) links davon treffen.

Tour:

Von der U-Bahnstation faehrt man entweder ins Rodenbeker Quellental, oder direkt ins Naturschutzgebiet und trifft dort den Alsterwanderweg und folgt ihm, wie auch bei der ersten Variante in Richtung Kayhude (Gelbe Pfeile mit K drauf). Das Wanderpublikum dort ist wesentlich entspannter und traegt meist bereits Wanderschuhe. Auch der Wanderweg an sich weist an dieser Stelle bereits das eine oder andere Hindernis auf, rechts und links des Weges fuehrt oft ein schmalerer Pfad in den Wald der gerne erforscht werden moechte.

3. U-Klein-Borstel (U1):

Treffpunkt:

Mir ist ebenfalls nicht gelaeufig, wie es vor-Ort bei der U-Klein-Borstel aussieht. Wenn es da mehrere Ausgaenge gibt, dann sollte man sich auf der Ostseite, d.h. in Fahrtrichtung (von der Innenstadt gesehen) rechts davon treffen.

Tour:

Von der U-Bahnstation faehrt man in den Teetz-Park und direkt auf den Alsterwanderweg. Diesem folgt man bis zu dem kleinen Waeldchen auf Hoehe von Wellingsbuettel, das zwar nicht abendfuellend ist, aber ein paar Gelegenheiten zum Technik verbessern gibt (kleine Dirtjumps, kleine Drops im Hang (50cm oder so), Mini-DH (30m lang), Ueberwinden von Hindernissen, etc. ...) bietet.

Ich bin vergangenen Samstag im Rahmen einer 5h Fahrt die komplette Strecke von Downtown HH bis Kayhude gefahren, und die zweite Strecke ist definitiv interessanter, und bei Regen hat man mehr Wald ueberm Kopf 

Ist aber nicht das letzte Mal, und wenn die allgemeine Stimmung mehr nach Spazierfahrt ist, dann ist die Variante Eins auch sehr gut geeignet.

Gregor.


----------



## gage_ (26. September 2001)

Hallo nochmal,

Fuhlsbuettel geht auch. Dann sind wir noch suedlicher, und haben es auch zu dem Wellingsbuettel-Spot nicht sehr weit. Die Strecke ist nicht ganz so schoen wie die Variante Eins, aber zum nach Feierabend rumcruisen geh ich da auch mal ganz gerne hin ...

Konsequentes Technik-Trainieren mit mehreren (Motivations-Faktor) haette ja auch mal was ... hab den vorherigen Artikel dahingehend angepasst, obwohl ich dann eine Station weiter (Klein-Borstel) besser faende ...

Gregor.


----------



## Rabbit (27. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *... hab den vorherigen Artikel dahingehend angepasst, obwohl ich dann eine Station weiter (Klein-Borstel) besser faende ...*


Mir ist es Wurst, soll Bischi entscheiden, was für Ihn am günstigsten ist!


----------



## Bischi (27. September 2001)

ich würde sagen Fuhlsbüttel *gg*. Dann muss ich nach der Arbeit nicht so hetzen... aber klein-Borstel is auch OK...  ich lass mir schon was einfallen um rechtzeitig da zu sein  .

ähmmm gregor...   eins verstehe ich nicht:Wieso ist Fuhlbüttel südlicher als Kl. Borstel ?


mfg, Bischi


----------



## gage_ (28. September 2001)

Bischi,

Fuhlsbuettel ist suedlicher als die ersten beiden Touren .. was aus dem Thread nicht hervorgeht:

Ich hab die eine ultralange Mail geschrieben, waehrend der Fuhlsbuettel-Vorschlag kam. Dann hab ich die zweite Mail geschrieben, wo das mit dem suedlicher steht, und dann die erste abgeaendert (siehe auch die Anmerkung in der zweiten Mail).

Fuhlsbuettel ist natuerlich noerdlicher als Klein Borstel, aber suedlicher als Poppenbuettel 

Gregor.


----------



## Bischi (28. September 2001)

...na da steig´ noch einer durch....

Also ich mach das jetzt mal fest und sag´ wir treffen uns wenn alles einverstanden sind am U-Bahnhof *Klein Borstel* . Da wissen alle wo er ist, und Gregor hat ja auch ´ne Beschreibung geliefert, wo wir uns treffen können.

mdf, Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (28. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *...na da steig´ noch einer durch....*


Ok, ich komme dann auch nach Fuhlsbüttel! 

Nee, nee, Klein Borstel ist schon OK !


----------



## gage_ (28. September 2001)

.. ich bin dann auch da.

*schnellnochdiebremsefix - schwitz* 

Gregor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (28. September 2001)

Ist ja dann doch Fuhlsbüttel geworden!

Hat mir aber mal wieder sehr gut gefallen mit euch beiden. Das Alstertal ist zwar nicht so Anspruchsvoll (was die Technik angeht), aber man kann die Wunderschöne Natur entlang des Alsterwanderweges doch sehr schön geniessen. Und um den Tag nach dem teils stressigen Bürojob ausklingen zu lassen eignet sich das Alstertal doch sehr gut.

Bis zur nächsten Tour!


----------



## Bischi (29. September 2001)

ich frag´ mich immernoch wo Deine Speichen-Reflektoren geblieben sind Harry  ?!?

MfG, Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (29. September 2001)

Naja, der eine ist doch *dir* um die Ohren geflogen 

Aber solange alle Speichen noch dran sind!


----------

